# Electric Jetter



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

I often do jobs in malls and commercial facilities where using a gas Jetter even with a remote cart is not possible 

What do you think is the best electric one ? 

Do the warthog nozzles work on them?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

This one, all the power of a gas cart, but electric
http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php

Although I don't think a warthog will work at that volume and I'm pretty sure that's about as much GPM your gonna get out of an electric one. Have you looked at a propane powered cart like the big brute from jetters northwest.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> This one, all the power of a gas cart, but electric http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php Although I don't think a warthog will work at that volume and I'm pretty sure that's about as much GPM your gonna get out of an electric one. Have you looked at a propane powered cart like the big brute from jetters northwest.


I wish but a lot of the customers I work for are goverment so propane is a no no inside 
Also that looks amazing but 240 volts is impractical I would be searching for an outlet all day


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> I wish but a lot of the customers I work for are goverment so propane is a no no inside
> Also that looks amazing but 240 volts is impractical I would be searching for an outlet all day


I hear ya! But yur options are slim to nill on an electric unit that can run a warthog


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I hear ya! But yur options are slim to nill on an electric unit that can run a warthog


Is the General Electric decent?


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Is the General Electric decent?


The jm1450 by general pretty nice.
I have 1st hand experience with it. 
First company I worked for had one and it's nice because it's not too big.
You won't be running a wart hog on it, but it will def clean lines.
Great for branches 3"-4"
Think it comes with a small hose 1/8" for smaller stuff. Pretty good power for 13 amp 1500 psi @ 1.7 gpm


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

TheDrainGuy said:


> The jm1450 by general pretty nice. I have 1st hand experience with it. First company I worked for had one and it's nice because it's not too big. You won't be running a wart hog on it, but it will def clean lines. Great for branches 3"-4" Think it comes with a small hose 1/8" for smaller stuff. Pretty good power for 13 amp 1500 psi @ 1.7 gpm


Wicked thanks man ! I had no idea the stuff you could clean with a Jetter till I came on here! But I assume most of the stuff is from the big boys


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> This one, all the power of a gas cart, but electric
> http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&pc=4&c=4&p=242&tmp=/products/cart.php
> 
> Although I don't think a warthog will work at that volume and I'm pretty sure that's about as much GPM your gonna get out of an electric one. Have you looked at a propane powered cart like the big brute from jetters northwest.




Where do you plug it into? Seems Mytana didn't think that one through


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> Where do you plug it into? Seems Mytana didn't think that one through


I almost bought it until I realized that.
You basically need a "dryer plug" to run it


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> Wicked thanks man ! I had no idea the stuff you could clean with a Jetter till I came on here! But I assume most of the stuff is from the big boys


This model sounds like it would suit you're needs. We used it mainly at hospitals and high rises, places you couldn't get a gas cart or trailer even with a portable reel.
No problem, good luck


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TheDrainGuy said:


> I almost bought it until I realized that.
> You basically need a "dryer plug" to run it


Or a "gas" power generator lol:laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will said:


> Or a "gas" power generator lol:laughing:


Have you ever tried to run the small electric on a generator. I tried running mine through my generator and it sent some crazy vibration through the generator and tripped the breaker. Switched the generator to 240 output and same thing. I thought it would've worked.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TheDrainGuy said:


> The jm1450 by general pretty nice.
> I have 1st hand experience with it.
> First company I worked for had one and it's nice because it's not too big.
> You won't be running a wart hog on it, but it will def clean lines.
> ...


This is what we have. I used it yesterday, at a refinery. Manhole to manhole, 180'. It was a 4" line. I made about 8 attempts, going at the clog, each time leaving it running while pulling it back, bringing back "Wyp-alls" every time. On the 9th time, it let loose. It took 2 more attempts, bring back Wyp-alls, before I was able to get into the manhole. The 4" was sludged up like you wouldn't believe. Finally, I went manhole to manhole 2 times in a row without stopping. The last time, the line was running clear, no black water. General says it will clean lines 150' long. We used it a different refinery on a frozen sewer line that is only 18" deep. You can hook it up to hot water and it goes thru frozen lines like butter. We used it a school 2 weeks ago for frozen roof drain lines. I have had it running for 2-3 hours working like a rented mule, and it comes back for more. The 3/8" hose will work great on 4' and 6," and you can even go up to 8" with it, but not for really bad blockages. The 1/4" will work on 3 and 4 inch, and the 1/8" is for 1-1/2" and 2." My only gripe is that it doesn't have an automatic hose reel. I hate having to wind it by hand.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> This is what we have. I used it yesterday, at a refinery. Manhole to manhole, 180'. It was a 4" line. I made about 8 attempts, going at the clog, each time leaving it running while pulling it back, bringing back "Wyp-alls" every time. On the 9th time, it let loose. It took 2 more attempts, bring back Wyp-alls, before I was able to get into the manhole. The 4" was sludged up like you wouldn't believe. Finally, I went manhole to manhole 2 times in a row without stopping. The last time, the line was running clear, no black water. General says it will clean lines 150' long. We used it a different refinery on a frozen sewer line that is only 18" deep. You can hook it up to hot water and it goes thru frozen lines like butter. We used it a school 2 weeks ago for frozen roof drain lines. I have had it running for 2-3 hours working like a rented mule, and it comes back for more. The 3/8" hose will work great on 4' and 6," and you can even go up to 8" with it, but not for really bad blockages. The 1/4" will work on 3 and 4 inch, and the 1/8" is for 1-1/2" and 2." My only gripe is that it doesn't have an automatic hose reel. I hate having to wind it by hand.


Either this is a prank or my Gorlitz jetter with the same specs sucks. 3/8" hose? 4'-6" and 8" lines? If you're doing that with that machine my Gorlitz is for sale.... Anyone?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Either this is a prank or my Gorlitz jetter with the same specs sucks. 3/8" hose? 4'-6" and 8" lines? If you're doing that with that machine my Gorlitz is for sale.... Anyone?


No pranks! It breaks down into 2 sections, and it's light enough for my 50 year old body to throw it into my truck. It did take multiple passes to clean out that line yesterday, but they expected me to clean it and I did! I have used it in power plants, schools, restaurants, and refineries. It gets into tight spots and really works!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

And you've hooked up 3/8" hose to that before?


----------



## CPHINC (Jul 24, 2011)

Are the electric jetter really that good? we rarely clear lines over 4" with the occasional 6" clay main being the exception.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

CPHINC said:


> Are the electric jetter really that good? we  rarely clear lines over 4" with the occasional 6" clay main being the exception.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My first jetter was a Viking electric jetter. I used it on everything. It is no root cutter but it will open grease and sludged up lines. It will take a lot more passes to get the line spotless verses a cart gas jetter running at 3000 PSI 5 gpm.

If you are going to do longer runs, you need a larger diameter hose to keep pressure loss down. Also more vibration is needed to help break the friction of the pipe and hose. Plus having a selection of nozzles with different degree angles will help a ton.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> And you've hooked up 3/8" hose to that before?


That's all I have run. We have the 1/8" as well but I have yet to use.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In all honesty, I like jetting more than rodding, but each has it's place. I am new to jetting, but like Ron said, the more nozzles you have, the better.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm new to it also. I've always wondered if my jetter could handle 150' of 1/4" hose. It came with 50' of 1/8" and that's all I've used with it and nothing bigger than 2" kitchen lines. Thanks.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I'm new to it also. I've always wondered if my jetter could handle 150' of 1/4" hose. It came with 50' of 1/8" and that's all I've used with it and nothing bigger than 2" kitchen lines. Thanks.


Probably not. It might take more PSI than yours can develop.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> I often do jobs in malls and commercial facilities where using a gas Jetter even with a remote cart is not possible
> 
> What do you think is the best electric one ?
> 
> Do the warthog nozzles work on them?


Could you buy a trailer Jetter and use a small portable reel. Or get a wireless remote from spartan or mongoose. 

That way you have all the power you need in a small footprint. The only negative I can come up with is you would be running a line from the Jetter to the actual job


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Probably not. It might take more PSI than yours can develop.


 According to them 1/4" x 100' is the max. I've been afraid to buy the 1/4" hose and reel and it not work.


----------



## CPHINC (Jul 24, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...



thanks sorry about that been a long time since I was an active member of anytype of forum site.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/cleveland-plumbing-heating-inc-hyde-park-ny-28951/


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> According to them 1/4" x 100' is the max. I've been afraid to buy the 1/4" hose and reel and it not work.


That is what the Spartan electric jetter comes with. Actually its 75' of 1/4", I believe and 50' of 1/8". I agree that it sounds a little odd that an electric jetter can clean 6"-8" lines w/ only 1.5 gpms. I have easily cleaned 3" lines filled with grease with it. I'm not saying its not true but I don't think I'd try my spartan electric jetter on anything bigger than a 3" line.

Having said that, I have only used my elect jetter maybe 10 times in the last year vs the couple hundred times I've used my gas powered cart jetter. I figure out ways to use the cart over the elect but sometimes elect is all you can use. I've had to use it in an office building a couple times for grease filled break-room sink lines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Have you ever tried to run the small electric on a generator. I tried running mine through my generator and it sent some crazy vibration through the generator and tripped the breaker. Switched the generator to 240 output and same thing. I thought it would've worked.



You just have to have a big enough generator to pull the right amps, wouldn't make since with a electric jetter though unless you have the generator on your truck


----------



## palk (May 22, 2010)

*Paul at Vozza Plumbing*

I have used the General JM-1450, great machine easy to use. I have a wide varierty of heads


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

palk said:


> I have used the General JM-1450, great machine easy to use. I have a wide varierty of heads


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ 


Thanks.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the electric unit that Ace Sewer recommended small blue one 1700 or so psi but I really think of it as a long sink or tub type jetter. I have looked at getting a 7hp electric unit 220 volt, the one I was looking at was by Alkota but many other brands are available. For jobs at malls or government buildings where a min. of 5 gpm and 3k psi is needed. At such jobs I would expect them to have 220v available or else I would have to park my generator outside and run a huge cord down their hallways. If they specify no gas unit and no propane then they must put up with a monster cable and higher cost or provide power period. Myself I would not buy a premade jetter in electric from any manufacturer I would put one together so I got what I wanted and for less money.


----------

